# how do i put weel and waterbottle in one these



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Cage and accessories for small hamsters and mice on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Sep-08 17:05:59 BST)

i got that other day and received today how do i do bottle and weel?? confused x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Free standing wheel or suction cup wheel, and I believe there is a tiny hole in the side for a water bottle... if not there one of the holes in the top maybe.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

yep theres a hole do i need special type of bottle then x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

If it's a big hole on top, just get a standard bunny water bottle, the medium sized one I guess? Think that should fit, you'll be able to judge size better though. If it's a small hole in the side there should also be 2 tiny holes to hook the wire of a standard bottle somewhere at the top of the cage in the plastic


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

yep two holes on hood so need a bigger bottle as whire dont reach the holes x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

You could always just drill new holes if need be, it's only plastic, not hard to drill.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i cant without a drill  x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Doh! I suppose not lol


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

hehe  xxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont use a drill i use a soldier iron instead


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I dont use a drill i use a soldier iron instead


Cos every girl has one of those lying around!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

You can get those pink tool sets im sure they have one in there.

lol my dad didnt even have one in the shed i had to go out and get one  only cost £5 but i only have one use for it so it does its job


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

A pink soldering iron, now there's a thought  Sounds like a very good reason to own one to me 

Wonder if they do one with Hello Kitty on it... they do just about everything else lol....

Hmmm... putting ideas in my head!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i love hello kitty so cute,


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm addicted to Hello Kitty... have all sorts of stuff  Even have a Hello Kitty mobile phone lol.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awww xxxxxxxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

what are you planning on putting in that


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can get freestanding water bottles, have a hunt on ebay and I'm sure you will find one.

EDIT - BNIB Hamster gerbil water bottle dispenser freestanding on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Oct-08 14:50:51 BST)

and freestanding wheels - REG SILENT SPINNER HAMSTER MICE GERBIL WHEEL TOY PETS on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Oct-08 11:04:11 BST)

What is the cage for? It's very small, I see you have gerbils, is it for them?


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

u could just hang an ordinary water bottle from the bars at the top if u get a bottle that has a hole on the top where the wire can go through


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

either pregnant gerbil or mice x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> either pregnant gerbil or mice x


Ah thats alright then, I was worried your were going to keep more in it! It's really only suitable for one mouse or gerbil, so thats a relief. Were the water bottle and stand links I gave OK?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

yes thanks hun, if gerbils more than 1 prob 2 due to them being sociable x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

You realise the gerbil is going to get bored on her own? She'll end up eating through the plastic and escaping.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

you can get water bottles with a little plastic holey thing on top for the wire to hook on to, I had one of these tanks with a rescue hammy, the bottle tube goes through the hole in the side of the tank & the wire hooks onto the top of the water bottle them on to the wire lid to secure it in place... Mine had a shelf in with an attachement for a wheel?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she'll be going in with her husband till babies arrive x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I still think you're brave to keep a gerbil in a plastic cage - I'd be terrified they'd eat their way out.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i was thinking that and gunna put mice in there and get another with bars ive seen their food bowl  x


----------

